# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  لا ياس مع الحياة بالصور

## شمعة امل

لا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس


هذه العبااارة..أحب أن أرددها كثيرا" .. 

فهي تعني لي الشيء الكثير.. 






مفردات...كلمات.....
ظاهرها ....قمة الإستسلام !!!!!
وباطنها...قمة الإستهزاء بالثروات  






المكنونة بداخل كل منا ....
أو بالأحرى....إستهانة بما وهبه الخالق من ..كنوز المهارات و القدرات ...
و ما هيأ له منها من ادوات 
دالة عليها ... 





وموصلة اليها....
عقل !!!!
حواس !!!!
روح !!!
جسد!!!!!
كلمات كافية لتدمير ذاتك 
لا أقدر !!!
لا أستطيع !!









أخاف أن أحاول!!!
اخشى التجربة !!!
قد أفشل !!!!
متردد !!!
لن انجح !!!!!
وكما نقول في المثل الشعبي (( جهز الدوا ..قبل ..الفلقة ))
:
ولم كل هذا !!!!
دائما توكل على الله ..وابذل 
الأسباب و ثق في نفسك و حتما ستنجح .... 




انظر...
هذا الإنسان ..وجد نفسه فجأة في 
موقف صعب جد 
يريد الوصول الى الجبل الثاني .....
تابع معي ماذا فعل ؟؟! 





 







في البداية حاول ..القفز...نعم..ولم لا!!!
تبقى هى محاولة....افضل من أن يقف
مكتوف الايدي....و يراوده اليأس  






 







هنا فكر !!!!وجد  



عصاة ..فليجرب !!!
قد ينجح وقد يفشل ...امامه كل الإحتمالات ...لكنه
قرر 





 







عادي ..
فشل مرة أخرى..
هذا لا يعني نهاية العالم !!!!
أبتدع أسلوبا جديدا .... حباه الله عقلا ..لم لا يفكر ؟؟!!! 










 








ايضا فشلت التجربة!!!
وماذا في ذلك !!
هل ستتوقف الشمس عن الإشراق !!!
هل ستوقف السماء مطرها !!! 








 









إذن فلأحاول من جديد 
هل سأتوقف عن المحاولة ...لان الصعوبات التي واجتني كثيرة !!!
لا ...
بإذن الله أجرب طريقة أخرى ...قد يكتب لي فيها النجاح  










 








الإصرار..و العزيمة ..و الإرادة....أسلحتك لخوض معركة التحدي مع نفسك ..... 








 







حاول ..وحاول...وحاول....ثم ...حاول...لا تتوقف ابدا عن المحاولة .... 


فمن نجح قبلك ..لا يتفوق عليك بشيئ....
احذف كلمة لن أحاول من قاموسك..
إنس السلبية في تفكيرك...
إختم على عبارة اخاف افشل ...بالشمع الأحمر 
قل لكل ذلك وداعا .... 
و لا تنتظر ان تمطر عليك السماء
بحلول ...لما يواجهك من مواقف عصيبة ...وأنت ....مشاهد فقط !!!!!!! 







إشعر بشيئ من التعب والفشل ...لكن ...في 
النهاية...أنت المنتـــــــــــصر  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

موضوع حلو

يسلموا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على مرورك دموع الورد   :Icon31:

----------


## M.Ballack

اي انا اتعبت وانا ادعيله عشان ينجح
لانه قطع قلبي هالمسكين 


مشكوره ميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا لدعاءك يا زعلان وشكرا على مرورك الطيب

----------


## دليلة

يسلموووو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> احذف كلمة لن أحاول من قاموسك..
> إنس السلبية في تفكيرك...
> إختم على عبارة اخاف افشل ...بالشمع الأحمر 
> قل لكل ذلك وداعا .... 
> و لا تنتظر ان تمطر عليك السماء بحلول



 
شكرا

----------


## coconut

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_لا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس



هذه العبااارة..أحب أن أرددها كثيرا" ..



فهي تعني لي الشيء الكثير..








مفردات...كلمات.....
ظاهرها ....قمة الإستسلام !!!!!
وباطنها...قمة الإستهزاء بالثروات 








المكنونة بداخل كل منا ....
أو بالأحرى....إستهانة بما وهبه الخالق من ..كنوز المهارات و القدرات ...
و ما هيأ له منها من ادوات 
دالة عليها ...







وموصلة اليها....
عقل !!!!
حواس !!!!
روح !!!
جسد!!!!!
كلمات كافية لتدمير ذاتك 
لا أقدر !!!
لا أستطيع !!











أخاف أن أحاول!!!

اخشى التجربة !!!
قد أفشل !!!!
متردد !!!
لن انجح !!!!!
وكما نقول في المثل الشعبي (( جهز الدوا ..قبل ..الفلقة ))
:
ولم كل هذا !!!!
دائما توكل على الله ..وابذل 
الأسباب و ثق في نفسك و حتما ستنجح ....







انظر...
هذا الإنسان ..وجد نفسه فجأة في 
موقف صعب جد 
يريد الوصول الى الجبل الثاني .....
تابع معي ماذا فعل ؟؟!

















في البداية حاول ..القفز...نعم..ولم لا!!!
تبقى هى محاولة....افضل من أن يقف
مكتوف الايدي....و يراوده اليأس 


















هنا فكر !!!!وجد 





عصاة ..فليجرب !!!
قد ينجح وقد يفشل ...امامه كل الإحتمالات ...لكنه
قرر

















عادي ..
فشل مرة أخرى..
هذا لا يعني نهاية العالم !!!!
أبتدع أسلوبا جديدا .... حباه الله عقلا ..لم لا يفكر ؟؟!!!























ايضا فشلت التجربة!!!
وماذا في ذلك !!
هل ستتوقف الشمس عن الإشراق !!!
هل ستوقف السماء مطرها !!!






















إذن فلأحاول من جديد 
هل سأتوقف عن المحاولة ...لان الصعوبات التي واجتني كثيرة !!!
لا ...
بإذن الله أجرب طريقة أخرى ...قد يكتب لي فيها النجاح 























الإصرار..و العزيمة ..و الإرادة....أسلحتك لخوض معركة التحدي مع نفسك .....




















حاول ..وحاول...وحاول....ثم ...حاول...لا تتوقف ابدا عن المحاولة ....




فمن نجح قبلك ..لا يتفوق عليك بشيئ....
احذف كلمة لن أحاول من قاموسك..
إنس السلبية في تفكيرك...
إختم على عبارة اخاف افشل ...بالشمع الأحمر 
قل لكل ذلك وداعا .... 
و لا تنتظر ان تمطر عليك السماء
بحلول ...لما يواجهك من مواقف عصيبة ...وأنت ....مشاهد فقط !!!!!!!









إشعر بشيئ من التعب والفشل ...لكن ...في 
النهاية...أنت المنتـــــــــــصر 




_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كلام منطقي 

بس  الصور مسلية  :Db465236ff: 

يسلموا ميرفا 

يو آر مرvـلوس 

vـو زات مارvـييوز

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الإصرار..و العزيمة ..و الإرادة....أسلحتك لخوض معركة التحدي مع نفسك .....

سبحان الله  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## زهره التوليب

كتيير حلو
تسلم ايديكي

----------


## المتميزة

لا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على مروركم العطر
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

اكثر من رائع 

يسلموا ميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا محمد على المرور       :Icon31:

----------

